# Apr vs GIAC vs Unitronic



## krisco1996 (Jan 13, 2015)

Hello everyone,

Thank you for your time for reading this and providing some input and information.

As the title says, what is your opinion between the three most well known software flash companies listed above?? I know Unitronic does not have the Gen 3 non-MQB stage 1 flash readily available yet but they do on other engines. None of the companies have a stage two yet which is what I think I want.

I just want the most bang for the buck. I do plan on installing the turbo down pipe, cold air intake, and possibly an intercooler.

Curious to see what feedback you guys provide.

Thanks again.

Chris

:thumbup:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

UNITRONIC, or GIAC, or APR cant go wrong with any of them. cheers


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2014)

While we haven't made an official release yet, our Stage 2 non-MQB 2.0TSI software is available from your local Authorized Unitronic Dealer, please get in touch with me and i can verify with your ECU ID/Revision.

Thanks!


----------



## krisco1996 (Jan 13, 2015)

Yesterday I went to my local authorized dealer to see if they had the stage 2 software for the 2.0TSI non-MQB motor. He verified my ECU and to my surprise, they did. I payed for the software and will have it installed on Monday. I will be installing the turbo downpipe on Sunday. I will update with how it all goes.

Chris


----------



## krisco1996 (Jan 13, 2015)

The turbo down pipe has been installed. It was not too difficult to install. To my surprise, the check engine light did not come on. I had read other threads stating that the engine light would come on with installation of the down pipe.
Software will be installed tomorrow. I will advise.

Chris


----------



## dusterman (Dec 18, 2014)

Please do ^


----------



## krisco1996 (Jan 13, 2015)

Well. Let me try to explain this in words.

I can not believe the amount of power this car has now. I don't understand why the manufacture would not want to unleash this kind of power. As soon as I am able to find one and get it performed, I will show a copy of the dyno report. I was so excited today I felt like a little kid again. LOL.

Anyways, I am getting ready to order the Unitronic intercooler kit and the Unitronic cold air intake kit. I am not happy with the CTS cold air intake kit that I already have installed (kinda cheap in my opinion). If you guys have any questions or need me to try something (obviously not out of this world), just let me know.

Chris


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> While we haven't made an official release yet, our Stage 2 non-MQB 2.0TSI software is available from your local Authorized Unitronic Dealer, please get in touch with me and i can verify with your ECU ID/Revision.
> 
> Thanks!


Non MQB? So it would be for the MK6 GLI and the new Beetle 2.0T, may I right?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2014)

Correct


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Correct
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why is it than when I go on the Unitronic website and enter my cars info '14 VW Beetle 2.0T it shows and lists it as MQB? 

I'm just trying to understand what MQB is and is the MK6 GLI and a new Beetle considered MQB or something else?

I feel like I'm getting mixed messages, sorry if I'm confused and made a mistake


----------



## krisco1996 (Jan 13, 2015)

vr6-kamil said:


> Why is it than when I go on the Unitronic website and enter my cars info '14 VW Beetle 2.0T it shows and lists it as MQB?
> 
> I'm just trying to understand what MQB is and is the MK6 GLI and a new Beetle considered MQB or something else?
> 
> I feel like I'm getting mixed messages, sorry if I'm confused and made a mistake


It shows software already available for your vehicle. The 2014 VW Beetle according to Unitronic has the MQB platform. The 2014 VW Jetta GLI has the non-MQB platform which is what I have.


----------



## StopSweatinMe (Nov 6, 2009)

I'd go with whoever has the closest/most reputable shop in your area. 

People whine about GIAC being conservative, but I've gotten a trap speed as high as 110.6mph with just tune and Injen intake.


----------



## dusterman (Dec 18, 2014)

StopSweatinMe said:


> I'd go with whoever has the closest/most reputable shop in your area.
> 
> People whine about GIAC being conservative, but I've gotten a trap speed as high as 110.6mph with just tune and Injen intake.


I wouldnt say they are conservative. There numbers are low becuase they are the only tuner who shows numbers at the wheels. Unlike unitronic( at the hub) and apr (at the crank).


----------



## krisco1996 (Jan 13, 2015)

StopSweatinMe said:


> I'd go with whoever has the closest/most reputable shop in your area.
> 
> People whine about GIAC being conservative, but I've gotten a trap speed as high as 110.6mph with just tune and Injen intake.


I went ahead with the Unitronic software as they offered a stage 2 tune for my vehicle. I gave a review in this thread here:

Unitronic Review

Chris


----------



## StopSweatinMe (Nov 6, 2009)

krisco1996 said:


> I went ahead with the Unitronic software as they offered a stage 2 tune for my vehicle. I gave a review in this thread here:
> 
> Unitronic Review
> 
> Chris


Thanks, I agree totally, and I'm still GIAC stage 1 with catless DP and intake. Smoking the tires with such a long second gear never seemed like a possibility stock. The DP and tune are key, the intake just a bonus handful of ponies. :thumbup:


----------

